# Male or Female Firemouth



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Here is 3 pictures of my 4" Firemouth. Can anyone tell me if it is a male or female?

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u458/Ohio_Cichlid_Lover/fm3.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u458/Ohio_Cichlid_Lover/fm2.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u458/Ohio_Cichlid_Lover/fm1.jpg

Thanks for any opinions.

Van


----------



## bwestgsx06 (Sep 21, 2011)

Can't help with the male/female debate but it looks like he has a lot of gold tint in him/her. Could be an aureum or ellioti...


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

I don't think that is a Firemouth. Aureum or Ellioti


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

Wow.....I can't believe it !! I got some pictures on the internet of the Elliot and Firemouth. Put them side by side with the picture of my fish and realized that you are correct. I've heard of the Elliot's Cichlid but never bothered to look at any pictures of them. I got this fish from a "LFS" not a retail chain store. They were definitely labeled "Firemouth". The one thing that is confusing is that my fish flairs its throat just like a firemouth. Do the Elliots do this too??

You all have been a great help!

Thanks a million

Van


----------



## Ohio Cichlid Lover (Feb 27, 2012)

I just watched some youtube videos of real firemouths. I guess my fish actually doesn't flair it's throat as much as the firemouths do. Guess I'm going back to the fish store. I'd really like to have a real firemouth although the elliot that I have is a very cool fish. Very bold and never backs down from a standoff...lol

Thanks guys for your help.

Van


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

If the fish is 4" AND an actual firemouth, then i would say female based on overall shape. Males at that size have a much deeper body in proportion to their length and width. However, I have no experience with aureum or elliotti, so in those cases I don't know.


----------



## Cynotilapia keeper (Feb 1, 2012)

skwerl said:


> If the fish is 4" AND an actual firemouth, then i would say female based on overall shape. Males at that size have a much deeper body in proportion to their length and width. However, I have no experience with aureum or elliotti, so in those cases I don't know.


I agree


----------



## skwerl (Mar 2, 2011)

Here is a picture of my pair showing the differences in shape and size. The male is the big one on the right... :wink:


----------

